# Need white soap recipe



## jennyannlowe (Feb 21, 2016)

Can somebody suggest a recipe that will produce a whitest bar of soap using the ingredients I currently have available?

I have some titanium dioxide and I have most of the commonly used ingredients. I'm just not sure which ones to use. 

I know that the lighter oils will produce the whitest bar of soap, but my olive oil that I have pomace and is dark..

Ingredients I have to work with: pomace olive oil, extra virgin olive oil,
lard, beef tallow, cocoa butter, shea butter, rice bran, sweet almond, avocado, coconut, grape seed, sunflower, palm oil, canola, corn, safflower, castor, titanium dioxide, velvet pearl mica, winter white mica, bentonite white clay,

I know to avoid vanilla fragrances, and not let it gel, no milk or honey, 

Can someone suggest a fragrance? How about spearmint essential oil?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 21, 2016)

I've made this one a few times and it's my whitest of white soaps. I love it! The recipe is in cups, not ounces. I've converted it to percentages for myself but the first time I made it, I made it as per the website. As always, run the recipe through a soap calc first. 

http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 21, 2016)

Lard makes a very white bar. A 100% co (with a 20% SF!) will also be whiter than white, but won't last long in the bath


----------



## mintle (Feb 21, 2016)

20% coconut, 5% castor, 15% almond oil and 60% lard is my whitest recipe to go! 
also, I can buy in Poland somethng like eco high oleic sunflower (it is imported) which is almost translucent in colour, that would also do as a sub for almond oil
however I still find that a touch of titanium dioxide helps, or kaolin creme (mix of kaolin clay, titanium dioxide I have described on a separate thread on this forum) 

with scents: mint eo you have mentioned is just great, as well as lavender/lavandin eo. also eucalyptus eo in smaller quantities (it does not discolour but is quite potent)


----------



## jennyannlowe (Feb 21, 2016)

Great thanks!

If I add sugar for lather... I know it could heat it up, but could it darken my soap?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 21, 2016)

I found tallow to be more white than lard. 
I use about 50-60 % in my facial soap together with almond, avocado, shea and castor and it's a very white and hard bar.


----------



## mintle (Feb 21, 2016)

I have found sugar can darken my soap slightly, but if I use sorbitol (5% of oils weight) it does not happen. There was a swap with additives where the results had shown excellent bubble boost with sorbitol


----------



## Guspuppy (Apr 7, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Lard makes a very white bar. A 100% co (with a 20% SF!) will also be whiter than white, but won't last long in the bath



Why is that? Doesn't CO make a hard bar as well? I thought it would last forever!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 7, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Why is that? Doesn't CO make a hard bar as well? I thought it would last forever!



CO makes a hard-feeling bar, but it's very soluble and melts away on its own.


----------



## Guspuppy (Apr 7, 2016)

So does salt help that? Salt bars are all very high CO? That soooo fascinates me!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 7, 2016)

For me a high lard bar with PKO, CO, OO and 5% castor is very white. Gotta love the lard!



Guspuppy said:


> So does salt help that? Salt bars are all very high CO? That soooo fascinates me!



Yes! Salt is like a castle wall protecting the soap (at least mine seem to last forever) ETA: the reason folks use CO in salt bars is that saponified CO will lather in salt water - because it's so soluble.


----------



## Guspuppy (Apr 7, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Yes! Salt is like a castle wall protecting the soap (at least mine seem to last forever) ETA: the reason folks use CO in salt bars is that saponified CO will lather in salt water - because it's so soluble.



I love the castle wall image! I made some (75% salt) bars just out of curiosity, I didn't even know WHY anyone would want a salt bar until I read up on them after they were in the mold. haha! But I just poured them sunday and tried one today and wow what great lather!! I did put 5% castor oil in. I think I'm going to love them though. :mrgreen:

apologies to the OP for highjacking! I really clicked on this to see white soap recipes as well.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm one for tallow. It produces a soap more immediately hard than a lard soap and you can use less of it in your soaps (50%-60%). I finding it mildly cleansing so I would not go over the 50% mark and I would definitely not add CO to such a soap. I want to try to keep SF to a minimum anyway.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 8, 2016)

mintle said:


> 20% coconut, 5% castor, 15% almond oil and 60% lard is my whitest recipe to go!
> also, I can buy in Poland somethng like eco high oleic sunflower (it is imported) which is almost translucent in colour, that would also do as a sub for almond oil
> however I still find that a touch of titanium dioxide helps, or kaolin creme (mix of kaolin clay, titanium dioxide I have described on a separate thread on this forum)
> 
> with scents: mint eo you have mentioned is just great, as well as lavender/lavandin eo. also eucalyptus eo in smaller quantities (it does not discolour but is quite potent)


Hi welcome Wawa soapmaker,  I found that koalin does not change a color much but addition of tallow does 
I do not think pomace is a good choice for white bar


----------



## graylady (Apr 30, 2016)

I made an 80% lard 20% CO using seawater. It has come out very white. I don't scent my soaps.


----------



## SuzySoapBox (Jan 30, 2017)

I normally just Add TD to my regular soap recipe for a white bar.  Mine is fragrance free. If you use lard in your recipe add some salt to your recipe to give you a harder bar, Quote from my mother, "Your bars last too long, I am bored of it now"


----------



## Kelley (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, if you are using titanium dioxide you can get a very white bar regardless of the oils used. An olive, coconut, sweet almond and refined Shea butter with added titanium dioxide will produce a very white bar. As for sugar, I find that dissolving it in the water before adding the lye is the way to stop it turning brown. Stay away from any FOs containing vanilla. Even with vanilla stabiliser I find it discolours my soaps


----------

